# Any chance of getting a refund of deposit for package holiday?.



## priscilla (11 Sep 2011)

I booked a package holiday to Sharm El Sheik for Christmas on Fri with Falcon.
Unfortunately, didn't hear about the unrest there until after booking.
Whilst I know it is a good way off until Christmas and things may settle down completely in the meantime, I am not prepared to risk not getting away and would like to cancel the booking.
I have looked at cancellation policy and it looks as though I will lose my deposit up until 56 days , I was just wondering in view of it just being booked on Fri and with the unrest have I any chance of getting anything back.

Thanks,

Priscilla.


----------



## flossie (11 Sep 2011)

I think you need to see if the country and area is listed on the government's official 'avoid' areas. Egypt is not on this, it only advises that you excercise caution.
http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=8542

I think the travel agent will come back with a case of "you should have checked before you booked". Things in Egypt appear to have eased for now. Tourist areas wouldn't be as affected as the main political areas of the country. I know my company has started to lift bans on uis travelling to certain areas now.....


----------



## priscilla (11 Sep 2011)

Thanks for that Flossie, I guess I'll just have to say good-bye to my deposit or is there any way of getting any of it back do you think?.


----------



## horusd (12 Sep 2011)

Sharm El Sheik is fairly off the beaten track Priscilla, and Egypt is huge.  I think you'll have more hassle from street sellers than political protests. Tourism is Egypt's life-blood. They go to some lengths to protect it, and you.

But if your too uneasy then there is no point putting yourself thro the stress of worrying about it. But before you decide to cancel do a bit more research.


----------



## shesells (12 Sep 2011)

Egypt is actually calmer at the moment than it's been in a while. I wouldn't worry at all...something might happen nearer the time but that could be said for anywhere else in the world too.


----------



## priscilla (12 Sep 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to cancel not worth worrying over it.


----------



## Jazz01 (12 Sep 2011)

Have you read this?
http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/H...ys-danger-zones/Holidays_in_danger_zones.html


----------



## Mucker Man (12 Sep 2011)

Have you travel insurance that you can claim against?


----------



## flossie (12 Sep 2011)

Mucker Man said:


> Have you travel insurance that you can claim against?


 
I think the fact the OP has purchased the hoiday (or at least put a deposit against it) when there is nothign saying not to go means there is no claim here.....

Agree with earlier comments, tourism is the blood of the country and they are very strict at protecting those visiting. Even as a westerner workign over there sometimes, there is a high level of protection - guards at all public spaces, security scanners (admittedly, these are rarely switched on or acted upon when you beep going through them ) but at the moment, the advice seems to be if there is a crowd protecsting etc. stay away. That's unlikely to occurr in tourist areas.

Priscilla, whilst i haven't been to Sharm at all, i know of people who have been in the past few months. They say lovely beaches, excellent diving etc. It's a bit like looking at Ireland......many people hear the 'bad stories' but we still get tourists by the planeful! If it is somewhere you really want to go to, think about going ahead.....i think you'll regret it if you make a rash decision. How long do you have left before you have to pay more off the balance? Perhaps hold on till then, do some research, possibly look at expat websites for people living in the area http://www.expat-blog.com/en/destination/africa/egypt/sharm-el-sheikh/ as i'm sure if there were any signs of trouble these would be the first to leave!

Good luck with everything.....

Floss.


----------



## priscilla (14 Sep 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help.
I contacted Falcon and they agree with you all that there is no need for 
concern. I have paid a deposit so if I cancel I will lose the deposit, alternatively I could pick an alternate holiday from their winter brochure 
and I could offset this deposit against it, food for thought.
Whilst I do have travel insurance, I suspect they would not cover return of my deposit for simply changing my mind on the holiday, the depart. of foreign affairs have not advised people not to travel.


----------



## flossie (14 Sep 2011)

Priscilla, that's very understanding of Falcon to allow you to swap the deposit over to another holiday - fair play to them  Hope you have a great holiday - whatever you decide what to do.

Floss.


----------

